# >>win Startdiskette



## vinc5nt (12. Juli 2002)

Hallo,
wie kann ich eine gute alte standart windows bootdiskette/Startdiskette machen ? Ich war schon auf http://www.bootdiskette.de/info und hab nicht die "gute" alte wiedergefunden. 

folgende kriterien: 

- 3 Auswahlmöglichkeiten (nur eingabe, eingabe+cd und hilfe oder so)
- mit format
- in deutsch 
- ohne englischer tastatur 

Wo kann ich die herkriegen, oder wie kann ich sie machen wenn ich auf allen PCs XP drauf hab ... und nicht 98se drufmachen will ? 



Vielen dank!


----------



## Dario Linsky (12. Juli 2002)

ich bin nicht sicher, ob meine alle kriterien erfüllt - hab die ewig nicht mehr benutzt. probiers einfach aus.
winboot.zip (799 kb)


----------



## vinc5nt (12. Juli 2002)

*juhu*

genau die war es  ... welch eine Freud *fg* Vielen vielen dank. 
falls du sie wieder vom server nimmst ... an alle die die such funktion benutzen werden  und genau die gleiche datei suchen wie ich ... einfach hier rein schreiben, ich werde sie dann ebenfalls hochladen, wenn der bedarf besteht. 

nochmals Vielen Dank


----------



## Dario Linsky (12. Juli 2002)

ich lass die datei erstmal noch etwas oben. aber wenn die mir zuviel traffic verursacht, schmeiss ich sie wieder runter.


----------



## vinc5nt (29. Juli 2002)

schönes Auge  ist das real oder gemalt ? sieht irgendwie cool aus


----------



## deathermen (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von vinc5nt _
> *Hallo,
> wie kann ich eine gute alte standart windows bootdiskette/Startdiskette machen ? Ich war schon auf http://www.bootdiskette.de/info und hab nicht die "gute" alte wiedergefunden.
> 
> ...




Hallo,
du musst einfach eine Diskette ins Laufwerk legen und dann auf:
Start-->Einstellungen-->Systemsteuerung-->Software-->Startdiskette-->Diskette erstellen und weitere Anweisungen befolgen


----------



## vinc5nt (30. Juli 2002)

nee, bei XP kannst du keine 98se Startdiskette mehr erstellen ... soweit ich weiß ... hätte ich 98 drauf gehabt wäre es auch überhaupt kein prob gewesen.


----------

